# NEW DAYTON WIRE WHEELS 14 INCH 100 SPOKES COMPLETE



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

HERE IS A BRAND NEW SET OF DAYTONS COMPLETE WITH 
NEW DAYTON HEX KNOCK OFFS /NEW DAYTON ADAPTERS 
NEW DAYTON 14X6 100 SPOKE RIMS DOUBLE STAMPED ON THE RIM AND HUB WITH SERIAL NUMBERS AND PAPER WORK NEVER MOUNTED READY TO GO BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING 
SEND A PM OR CALL 714-371-5654 
1,400.00


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

2400 brand new so this is a good ass deal :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Picked them up today, thanks Mike. Stand up firme vato!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

there is sets still available right??


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

I HAVE MORE SETS


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> I HAVE MORE SETS


:wow:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

MR.GM84 said:


> I HAVE MORE SETS


thats my boy:thumbsup:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> I HAVE MORE SETS


 any with gold nip or spokes???


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

emeraldpassion63 said:


> any with gold nip or spokes???


just chrome :drama:


----------



## royalty ray (Jul 18, 2011)

*how much total shipped to texas n do u carry tires too
*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

HERE IS A BRAND NEW SET OF DAYTONS COMPLETE WITH 
NEW DAYTON HEX KNOCK OFFS /NEW DAYTON ADAPTERS 
NEW DAYTON 14X6 100 SPOKE RIMS DOUBLE STAMPED ON THE RIM AND HUB WITH SERIAL NUMBERS AND PAPER WORK NEVER MOUNTED READY TO GO BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING 
SEND A PM OR CALL 714-371-5654 
1,400.00


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

still have a extra set


----------

